# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Помогите решить проблему с монитором.

## yrgen

Добрый день.Помогите решить проблему с монитором ViewSonic VP930.Суть проблемы,при включении мигает зеленая лампочка.И так 10 минут потом загружаеться и все работает.Пробовал на другом компе тажа песня.Как будто прогреваеться а потом все нормально.Может знает как это исправляеться?Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## Cheechako

Если я правильно понял, этот монитор имеет три входа, и задумчивость может быть связана с поиском сигнала. За данную модель не ручаюсь:confused:, но в других это решается настройками меню (чтобы девайс не проверял все возможности).

----------

